# Gnash

## YPenguin

Der SWF-Betrachter Gnash kompiliert bei mir nicht mehr mit ffmpeg, was wahrscheinlich daran liegt, dass die Version von 2012 ist.

Es gibt aber ein git-Repositorium, welches laut Wikipedia noch gepflegt wird. Vielleicht sollte man es mit Portage zugänglich machen.

----------

## YPenguin

Die Kompilierung hat jetzt doch funktioniert, nachdem ich in der Konfigurationsdatei "package.use" die Option vaapi deaktiviert habe (-vaapi).

----------

## musv

Brauchst du Flash wirklich noch?

Ich hab seit ca. 2-3 Jahren kein Flash mehr und hab's noch nicht vermisst. Mit Gnash hatte ich mal rumgespielt, fand die Ergebnisse aber nicht sonderlich prickelnd.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich hab ein paar Flash-Filme von früher noch.

----------

## firefly

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Ich hab ein paar Flash-Filme von früher noch.

 

Für reine Filme braucht man afaik keinen flash-player mplayer/ffmpeg können reine filme im flash format abspielen

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *YPenguin wrote:*   Ich hab ein paar Flash-Filme von früher noch. 
> 
> Für reine Filme braucht man afaik keinen flash-player mplayer/ffmpeg können reine filme im flash format abspielen

 Sowohl Dragon als auch VLC spielen problemlos flv ab, Dolphin spielt die sogar als Vorschau in der Info-Leiste ab. Im VLC kann man auch SWF abspielen.

Ich hab auch noch ein paar davon.

Im Zweifelsfall einfach nach mp4 (oder was auch immer) konvertieren. (Per VLC -> Medien -> Konvertieren)  :Wink: 

Hab gerade mal spaßeshalber eine 16MB SWF in ein 5MB mp4 konvertiert. das lohnt sich.  :Very Happy: 

----------

